# [solved] x32 abi und die Probleme beginnen...

## bbgermany

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe das ist jetzt nicht das falsche Subforum, aber falls doch, entschuldige ich mich schonmal. 

Aber nun zum Thema. Ich habe ja gelesen, das in gewissen Umfang die neue x32 ABI auf einem 64Bit Gentoo die emul-xxx Libs ablösen kann/soll.

Leider ist es mir bis dato nicht gelungen einen funktionierenden Browser in diese Umgebung zu bekommen. google-chrome-27.0.1453.81_beta198567 quittiert seinen Dienst beim Start mit der folgenden Meldung:

```

/usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

firefox-bin beendet auch sofort mit der folgenden Meldung:

```

XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /opt/firefox/libxpcom.so:

libxul.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Couldn't load XPCOM.

```

Den Firefox durch den Compiler zu scheuchen hat auch nicht funktioniert, aber das ist nicht unbedingt so wichtig. Aber ein precompiled Binary, aus dem aktuellen Portage und als stable markiert sollte doch wenigstens laufen oder? Die Probleme gehen ja noch weiter, glxinfo/glxgears läuft auch nicht aber auch das ist nicht so wichtig. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand zumindest für die Browsersache eine Idee, wie man das beseitigen kann. 

Danke schonmal für Eure Hilfe

MfG. Stefan

----------

## mv

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich habe ja gelesen, das in gewissen Umfang die neue x32 ABI auf einem 64Bit Gentoo die emul-xxx Libs ablösen kann/soll.

 

Ganz sicher nicht. Vielleicht verwechselst Du da etwas mit ABI_X86=32.

Die ABI_X86=x32 hingegen ist eine vollkommen eigenständige ABI, weder mit i686 noch amd64 kompatibel und eigentlich nur für spezielle Anwendungen wie embedded systems geeignet: Sie ist i.W. eine amd64-ABI, aber etwas auf Speichersparen optimiert.

----------

## bbgermany

Dann muss ich das hier falsch verstanden haben oder? 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/X32_%28ABI%29

Ich dachte wenn ich das folgende Profil nutze, sollte es das o.g. unterstützen, oder sehe ich das falsch:

```

mini ~ # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32 *

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

mini ~ #

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## mv

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ich dachte wenn ich das folgende Profil nutze, sollte es das o.g. unterstützen

 

Es unterstützt die neue eigenständige x32-ABI. Deine Erwartung, dass dies die emul-Bibliotheken ablösen könnte, ist aber falsch, denn 32-Bit-Applikationen (die also die 32-ABI nutzen) sind damit nicht kompatibel: Die emul-Bibliotheken brauchst Du ja i.W. wegen proprietärer 32-Bit-Applikationen. Diese laufen aber genausowenig unter der x32-ABI. Du kannst eher darauf hoffen, dass die entsprechenden Firmen ihre Anwendungen einmal für amd64 herausbringen (und somit irgendwann die emul-Bibliotheken überflüssig machen) statt für x32. Wenn Du das x32-Profil benutzt bräuchtest Du also emul-Bibliotheken sowohl dann, wenn Du proprieteräte 32-Bit-Applikationen ausführen willst, als auch wenn Du 64-Bit-Applikationen auch ausführen willst.

Gentoo hingegen plant die Ablösung der vorkompilierten emul-Bibiliotheken auf die Art, dass Du sie selbst in Deinem amd64-multilib-Profil kompilierst, statt die Binärpakete herunterzuladen. Nur über die Art und Weise, wie dies implementiert werden soll, ist man sich noch nicht ganz einig, obwohl es die Vertreter der ABI_X86=32-Fraktion derzeit schon in den Gentoo-Baum gepusht haben, um Fakten zu schaffen.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

danke für die Aufklärung. Da hab ich das vollkommen falsch verstanden.  Ärgerlich ist in diesem Fall jedoch, dass viele Programme nicht durch den Compiler wandern und andere schon von hause aus nicht laufen. 

Ich würde sagen, ein Grund mehr ein "funktionierendes" Profil zu wählen. Ich bin wieder zurück auf klassisch amd64 und schon läuft das alles schmerzfreier. Danke jedoch nochmal.

MfG. Stefan

----------

